# Pics of Bree's new babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are "Gracey" and "Glory" I am so happy they survived their difficult birth...they are so darned cute!!!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So cute congrats


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!!! Gracey's my favorite... Those spots are just TOO cute!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks you guys!  I think they are sooooo cute. Already dressing em up because it's cold outside. LOL Those pics will be added a bit later on this post.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Aww beautiful girls!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute.. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Adorable!!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

So cute!! I can't wait for spring and our babies arrival.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

congrats i love Graceyto. Blue eyes and spots


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Adorable!! Are you keeping them?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations. They are sooooooo darned cute!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Jess....adorable babies


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow they are too cute! I love Gracey's markings!!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Adorable...Congratulations


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Love the blue eyes!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

They are soooo cute.


----------

